
Google wants us to change our name from 9to5Google - hutattedonmyarm
http://9to5google.com/2016/02/24/google-wants-us-to-change-our-name-from-9to5google/
======
petercooper
"however, our Legal Team must take action when they discover a trademark
violation whether they discover it early on or much later."

Are they joking? This site is very well known. There's zero way Google would
not have been aware of it years ago.

Someone better let Apple know that MacRumors exists..

------
msoad
Google is not doing "the right thing" here

------
nickthemagicman
9to5pornhub. You're welcome.

------
mtgx
Change it to 9to5Alphabet.

